# General > Application Testing >  [RESOLVED] Testing Wanted - Secure My Screen

## Ben-m

Post removed.

----------


## Nightwalker83

The program works as expected on my Window 7 pc! However, I noticed there is a bit of a lag in the time it take to carry out a command. The program appears to freeze for a few seconds before doing what it was asked to do.

----------


## Ben-m

Post removed.

----------


## Ben-m

Post removed.

----------


## Nightwalker83

No, while choosing options within the program such as updating information, opening and closing forms. Also, I noticed with the now version after update it puts a lot of new files in the location where I have the "Secure My Screen" program maybe it would be a good idea to automatically delete those files after each update or if they need to be kept put them in an "Updates" folder to keep the location clean and tidy.

Edit:

I noticed that sometimes when you close the program you can't load it again. This is caused by something not allowing the process to shutdown keeping it in memory.

----------


## Ben-m

Post removed.

----------


## Ben-m

Post removed.

----------

